# Friends Selling Farm/Homestead - SW Missouri



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

Our friends are selling their farm/homestead in SW Missouri. It's a remote setting, perfect for someone wanting some peace and quiet but within 20-30 minutes of all grocery stores, health care, etc.

https://missourihomefarmland.com/ho...H-ROAD-TRACT-2-HALFWAY-MO-65663/60085960/386/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Very Nice. Is the additional acreage available behind the property?


----------



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes. There is a lot of extra acreage available for someone who is interested.


----------

